# Weber Charcoal reviewed against Kenmore Propane grill



## WalterSobchak (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a cheap charcoal grill for trips with the boys, and we have a weber gas grill on our deck for fam dinners (quick enough to keep the kids at bay). I hadn;t found many direct comparisons before. It was more just opinions of each. This makes we want the Weber charcoal grill though for the convenience of it. 

http://www.head-2-head.com/article/Head ... Grill.html

Does anyone have it - is it really as quick and tidy as the article makes it seem? And is it worth the money? 

Thanks,
W


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 11, 2011)

Are you silly? Of course go with the Weber! I don't have the Performer, but I have the 22" OTS, which is a Performer without the gas light.


----------



## BiggSean (Mar 22, 2012)

The weber performer is worth every penny and then some.  Among the the grills I own, I have weber's top of the line summit s-670, a performer and a one touch gold. I bought the summit grill for just south of $2000 before I discovered just how much better cooking with charcoal is. The summit almost never gets used now, and when it does, its usually for hot dogs or keeping food warm that just finished cooking on the performer.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 23, 2012)

Start with a simple, cheap ($75) Weber 18" OTS kettle ... Cook some stuff for a while ... Then smack yourself in the head (HARD) for not thinking about going with Weber. Then get the Performer after you start saying "Dah-yum, I can't believe I never thought of a Weber before!"


----------



## navchop (Mar 24, 2012)

I have used Webers for over 35 years and wouldn't consider any other regular charcoal grill.  I now have two 22.5 OTS (inherited) one from parents and a ranch kettle.  I use the ranch for smoking and the smaller ones for grills.  I love both of them.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 25, 2012)

navchop said:
			
		

> I have used Webers for over 35 years and wouldn't consider any other regular charcoal grill.  I now have two 22.5 OTS (inherited) one from parents and a ranch kettle.  I use the ranch for smoking and the smaller ones for grills.  I love both of them.



Navchop, I'm envious I want a ranch kettle, do you use it often?


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Mar 26, 2012)

What they said.  Yes, ALL of them.  

BOB


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2012)

I love my ranch kettle


Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## john pen (Apr 15, 2012)

Weber charcoal all the way...wouldn't cook any other way


----------



## Tri Tip (Apr 15, 2012)

A Weber Charcoal Kettle is the way to go. As far as gas being more convenient that’s just hooey.  I love the argument that you don’t have to wait for the charcoal to get hot. Load your chimney and go take a shower or prep your food, set the table or clean the pool. I have a weed burner and Royal Oak will be ready to cook on in minutes. Close your vent on the bottom half way and a load of Kingsford will cook at 350 for hours. Close all your vents and your charcoal is out in minutes and ready to use the next night. The worst thing about gas is if you get a fire you’re done! Just about the only way to get it out is to get the garden  hose. With a kettle, Just put the lid on! Also there is virtually no clean up and maintenance on a Weber kettle. No burners to replace. No disassembling to scrape grease and soot from the bottom. It’ll cook everything from your turkey dinner to a rack of ribs. It’ll go the park or camping and cook just as good there too. I recently cooked some chicken breasts on my mother in law’s Weber Genesis. That chicken was about as good as it is on my George Forman Grill.  It won’t rust and if you just put the cover back on when you’re done it’ll last a lifetime.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 15, 2012)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> A Weber Charcoal Kettle is the way to go. As far as gas being more convenient that’s just hooey.  I love the argument that you don’t have to wait for the charcoal to get hot. Load your chimney and go take a shower or prep your food, set the table or clean the pool. I have a weed burner and Royal Oak will be ready to cook on in minutes. Close your vent on the bottom half way and a load of Kingsford will cook at 350 for hours. Close all your vents and your charcoal is out in minutes and ready to use the next night. The worst thing about gas is if you get a fire you’re done! Just about the only way to get it out is to get the garden  hose. With a kettle, Just put the lid on! Also there is virtually no clean up and maintenance on a Weber kettle. No burners to replace. No disassembling to scrape grease and soot from the bottom. It’ll cook everything from your turkey dinner to a rack of ribs. It’ll go the park or camping and cook just as good there too. I recently cooked some chicken breasts on my mother in law’s Weber Genesis. That chicken was about as good as it is on my George Forman Grill.  It won’t rust and if you just put the cover back on when you’re done it’ll last a lifetime.


Are you working for Weber now Mike?    Couldn't agree more with all you said, it would be good copy for an ad. Many here don't use the gas-ignition system on the Performer, but I love it, hit the ignition get a beer and you are ready to cook.


----------



## Tri Tip (Apr 16, 2012)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Tri Tip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya. I didn't like the gass assist because I had to turn it off. With a wax cube I can light it and go take a shower or whatever. come back in 30 min and it's ready. I'd only use the gas if I was out back drinken and hangen out.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 30, 2012)

I love the cubes. 


Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Apr 30, 2012)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> A Weber Charcoal Kettle is the way to go. As far as gas being more convenient that’s just hooey.  I love the argument that you don’t have to wait for the charcoal to get hot. Load your chimney and go take a shower or prep your food, set the table or clean the pool. I have a weed burner and Royal Oak will be ready to cook on in minutes. Close your vent on the bottom half way and a load of Kingsford will cook at 350 for hours. Close all your vents and your charcoal is out in minutes and ready to use the next night. The worst thing about gas is if you get a fire you’re done! Just about the only way to get it out is to get the garden  hose. With a kettle, Just put the lid on! Also there is virtually no clean up and maintenance on a Weber kettle. No burners to replace. No disassembling to scrape grease and soot from the bottom. It’ll cook everything from your turkey dinner to a rack of ribs. It’ll go the park or camping and cook just as good there too. I recently cooked some chicken breasts on my mother in law’s Weber Genesis. That chicken was about as good as it is on my George Forman Grill.  It won’t rust and if you just put the cover back on when you’re done it’ll last a lifetime.


This is coming from an award winning BBQ cook.  I agree with every word he says.

BOB


----------

